# York River, Yorktown Naval Weapons Station



## rafyro (Feb 11, 2004)

Hello, I posted this in the Virginia forum but because I might launch the kayak decided to post here as well. Going to the Yorktown Naval Weapons Station this weekend for some training and thinking about doing some fishing and probably even launch the kayak. Does anyone have any reports from this area as to what hitting and bait to use. Thanks in advance.


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

Lots of big croaker, puppy drum, flounder, greys, blues and of course stripers. Good season there this year. Forrest


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

*boat ramps?*

I know there is a public ramp in West Point. Are there any public ramps on the York closer down towards the bay?


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

Coleman Bridge. Public, on the Gloucester side. Forrest


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Back Creek Park Google that area and you'll see it.


----------

